# need intructions on how to make either aero or ebb with 5 gallon buckets



## jeffxcarter (Mar 11, 2008)

yea i wanna use 5 gallon buckets


----------



## octobong007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Edited


----------



## jeffxcarter (Mar 11, 2008)

i want it to flow


----------



## octobong007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Edited:


----------



## jeffxcarter (Mar 11, 2008)

i wanna put the plans in the 5 gallons then have a resvore to pump to all 5 gallons


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 12, 2008)

jeffxcarter said:
			
		

> i wanna put the plans in the 5 gallons then have a resvore to pump to all 5 gallons


 
 here ya go?? hope this helps.. if u want more info i can do that too.. good luck .. later man..


----------



## Hustla (Mar 12, 2008)

that drawing is as ghetto as my black ***


----------



## jeffxcarter (Mar 13, 2008)

lol


----------



## octobong007 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hustla said:
			
		

> that drawing is as ghetto as my black ***


even in joking, that statements just plain ignorant.


----------



## jeffxcarter (Mar 13, 2008)

but how do would i make nice hold at bottom were no drip


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 13, 2008)

jeffxcarter said:
			
		

> but how do would i make nice hold at bottom were no drip


 
drawing might be ghetto.. but hey, im not gonna build a real life setup for him or her.. so i drew up a "ghetto" one... dur..  

 gives u an idea tho.. id hope.. 

 as for jeffs ? u drill a hole 1inch.. screw in a fitting.. that on the one end has a male outlet...and the top part of it is flat... use sum aquarium glue.. and then after they dry hook up ur hoses.. to the bottoms of the buckets...

 nemore comments or questions.. im here for ya.. LOL        :holysheep:


----------

